# What breed is Hercules?



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

We adopted Hercules from the local shelter and was told he was part Mastiff and part Sharpei. DNA results showed Am Staff, boston Terrier, Whippit and some other hard to believe breeds but no mastiff or sharpei.

This is Hercules. What are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I have no idea, but I love his face and just want to smush it.


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

I know. He is very smushable. Sweetest dog ever!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

LAND MANATEE

I believe you can request a do-over with some brands if the DNA results come back odd.
Mastiff x pei sounds FAR more plausible than any thing even remotely staff x whippet


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I could definitely buy Mastiff/Sharpei


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

I agree. I will do that. Thanks!


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

Thanks! I agree. I looked at photos of Neapolitan Mastiffs and he looks just like them but in Sharpei size.


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

He does look like a manatee. I always thought hippo.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Sharpei/Mastiff seems very likely. I'd definitely do the test over again if possible.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Definitely see the Shapei...could maybe be some AmStaff in there (basing that on the coloring on his chest and paws) along with mastiff.


----------



## dogsrulecatsruletoo (May 16, 2016)

He does look like a mastiff/Shar Pei mix.....have no idea why the DNA results turned out that way. But either way he is so cute!! I just want to smush his face!!!!


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

Thank you! Me too! All the time.


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

The results came back predominantly AmStaff.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

For some reason I can actually see some Boston Terrier in him... lol. But I agree mastiff x sharpei is far more likely than the DNA test results.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I could see Sharpei x AmStaff. You said Sharpei size so I'm guessing 60-65 lbs range? That'd be pretty typical size for am AmStaff also.


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

Actually, I don't know why I said Sharpei size. He is not Sharpei size. He is about the height of a Sharpei, maybe a little taller but much much bigger in girth. He weighs 130 lbs.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Is he overweight? From the pics it's hard to tell but it looks like he might be. That could skew guesses lol.


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

He's not overweight at all. He is all muscle, and built like a tank. Also, his head is enormous.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you have any other photos of him?
Standing, side face, moving etc


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

I see sharpei and XXL american bully (usually is 100+ lbs)


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

I agree with you that he looks like an American Bully. I didn't realize they were so big.

I will post some more photos. I have to figure out how to attach them.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

BigLittle said:


> I see sharpei and XXL american bully (usually is 100+ lbs)


I could see this, though most xxl bullies have dogue de Bordeaux in them, or Corso or Presa. 

My guess would be Neo x Am Staff.


----------



## RobinB (May 13, 2016)

Another photo of Hercules


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Really looks Shar Pei x Corso though a large Corso could be that big I would not expect the offspring of the pairing to be.
Maybe a Shar Pei x African Mastino (No not a rare breed. there what the black Boerboels are now being called with the new standard.)


----------

